
What Is Poverty (2000) - baud147258
https://www.city-journal.org/html/what-poverty-11845.html
======
kubanczyk
Gotta love the lively language:

> [...] see someone toss aside the can whose contents he has just consumed, as
> a Russian vodka drinker throws down his glass.

> City Journal is a publication of the Manhattan Institute for Policy Research
> (MI), a leading free-market think tank.

------
the_gipsy
I don't agree with the article, but it throws an interesting question. What is
poverty. Our poverty is dread. You don't have a job, because nobody wants to
hire you, because you are useless. You cannot do the one thing everybody must
absolutely do, so that they can do more things, the real things that bring
joy.

And the world will tell you every minute every hour of the day, in a constant
stream of products and lifestyle broadcast in every available medium. "This is
where the fun is. You need _that_ to be happy. Come join the freedom and
excitement."

------
battery_cowboy
This article is just a huge pile of shit. It's just a bunch of one-off stories
trying to convince you the average welfare recipient is trash and that's why
they're poor and that the welfare state is the actual cause of their
suffering, but with zero evidence and zero sources.

Absolute garbage.

~~~
baud147258
The source in question is the author himself, when he was working as a
physician in Britain

~~~
battery_cowboy
Great, a bunch of ancedotes, still absolute garbage.

